# SRI Videos



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Could those that have a SRI manifold post up any videos they have?
I looked all over YouTube and found just a few but they were pretty lousy (sorry to the owner of those).
I'm interested in a 0-whatever pull with the pedal mashed. 
Lots of talk and dynos, but no videos. 
This is 2011. Where's the exposure?


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Prolly refering to mine haha but whatever I know the quality isnt that great. Still, they give you a good idea of the sound and the way it accelerates with it installed. I was using my fiances digi cam which isnt the best but I now have a flip video camera. Just need to buy one of those mounts you can twist around to fit on anything and Ill have some better vids up.

PS: In my 3rd gear pull vid, my brother was behind me in his Mk5 GTI and could not keep up at all. You cant see it good in the end but when I finaly shifted into 4th I was doing about 115.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## Doc TwoPointFive (Oct 6, 2007)

What are the specs on that car? I noticed it cut out at just around 7200, was this per the operator or the software?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

we took it to 7200 only and stopped. it makes peak power at 7120 anyways...no need to pull it anymore.

that car has a SRI, evo header, no cat. cat back exhaust, lightened flywheels and pulley, cai, custom C2 flash file,


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> ...


Mmmmmm, yes.
More of this, please.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

theres a full thrad on this car we built....
in the 2.5L forum under NLS road race car


----------



## Doc TwoPointFive (Oct 6, 2007)

This was the one that put 205whp on the mustang dyno? Jeff at UM was telling me with the bigger injectors (e85 550cc) that the car will continue to make power over 7.5k. He limited mine to 7.4k which I'm very happy with, still think something is up with my setup though, hoping to figure it out soon. The noise my intake makes now with the SRI and Test-pipe is just sexy though, wish it went nearly as fast as it sounded though


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

You saying your not happy with how much faster your car is? I think mines plenty fast considering its just as fast as most of the turbo cars out there these days and is still NA. Shoulda got a turbo kit along with it if thats not floatin your boat.


----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> we took it to 7200 only and stopped. it makes peak power at 7120 anyways...no need to pull it anymore.
> 
> that car has a SRI, evo header, no cat. cat back exhaust, lightened flywheels and pulley, cai, custom C2 flash file,


sounds very nice good work. 
hopefully i can get my hands on 1 one day.
I almost did but :facepalm:


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> we took it to 7200 only and stopped. it makes peak power at 7120 anyways...no need to pull it anymore.
> 
> that car has a SRI, evo header, no cat. cat back exhaust, lightened flywheels and pulley, cai, custom C2 flash file,


Do you have any more videos?
In-car, track, dyno, drag strip, etc..
Sounds like a beast of a n/a 2.5l.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

this is the fatsest 2.5L i've been in. its great for na. smooth, torquey, pulls hard. with the C2 tune its amazing. i wouldn't go anywhere else. proof is not only in the dyno but the track and feel of the car. its PERFECT in all ways. dyno killer doesn't make a perfect car, but high numbers(highest yet) and great mpg, smooth pull and great driving does. 

sorry no video's other then what i posted. the owner my have in car hill climb or solo videos but i don't


----------



## Doc TwoPointFive (Oct 6, 2007)

I just think something is up, still haven't had time to get in there and really check it out. Hopefully I'll be able to get it back to BFI soon and see what all is up.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Bump..
Anyone have new videos to share?


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/ThnderBuny27#p/a/u/1/KFcvVYh1H7Y


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

stuffed iphone in my battery box after i installed new diesel geek short shifter.

just noise, third gear pull and a round about in 2nd gear. stock exhaust, stock tune 09+, HEP intake manifold:thumbup::thumbup:. you can hear in the third gear pull getting on highway where the motor is quick, then slow, then takes off right before rev limit. this is from the stock tune.

http://s760.photobucket.com/albums/xx250/tchilds3404/?action=view&current=IMG_0541.mp4
http://s760.photobucket.com/albums/xx250/tchilds3404/?action=view&current=IMG_0540.mp4


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

tchilds said:


> stuffed iphone in my battery box after i installed new diesel geek short shifter.
> 
> just noise, third gear pull and a round about in 2nd gear. stock exhaust, stock tune 09+, HEP intake manifold:thumbup::thumbup:. you can hear in the third gear pull getting on highway where the motor is quick, then slow, then takes off right before rev limit. this is from the stock tune.
> 
> ...


sounds good.
i should be running a similar set up to yours soon, but im waiting for some tuning


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

no cel, drives nice. easy install as long as you have the right tools. go for it. tune will be here soon. UM has me penciled in for early December for a 09+ tune. 

the noise isn't as violent as it sounds. you really have to throw the MKV around to get it out of corners w/out negative camber up the arse, was just having a lil fun I don't normally destroy my clutch and dif like this.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

is your mic being overloaded? otherwise it sounds beast almost like a v8. Do one from the cabin or outside


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Sounds amazing, cant wait to get one.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

I know I said Id take more vids and I still havent. Something is up with my car at the moment and that has been confirmed after hitting the dyno again last week. Powerband looked exactly the same but somehow I lost about 35 ftlbs of torque at the wheels and 4 whp since my previous dyno. Not sure why but Im not too happy about it. Once I get my engine all sorted out and whatever the problem is fixed, Ill take some more vids when its performing correctly.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

35 or 3-5?


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

jaja123 said:


> is your mic being overloaded? otherwise it sounds beast almost like a v8. Do one from the cabin or outside


will do as soon as i install cat delete tomorz. yes mic was overloaded on the high end big time because of the wosh and wir of ohc motor. i get :thumbup: on the noise all the time. everyone that runs exhaust on small motors around here gets :screwy:. Running a stock exhaust i pretty much get free reign since there's few VW's, and if it ain't a ford or chevy its a honda... I love the low profile. You wouldn't believe how many times I've gotten "overlooked" in a crowd w/my lil vw.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

maybe its just variations in temperature, humidity, and fluid temps. But if you really are loosing 35ft lbs something may be up.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

jaja123 said:


> maybe its just variations in temperature, humidity, and fluid temps. But if you really are loosing 35ft lbs something may be up.


yea it is 35 not 3 to 5. He has been having some problems and throwing codes. hopefully he get's his car fixed soon:thumbup:


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

ouch, it probably feels slower than stock at 129ft lbs. The ecu must be going crazy.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

hey 129ftlbs would be pretty impressive if it was at 0 rpm =P going to buy one of those mitsubishi electric cars lol.

anyway, that's a lot to lose something is up


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Yeah I have no idea what tho. Thats alot of torque loss but the car still drives just as smooth as before and the powerband looks exactly the same as the first time, which is the weird thing. Gotta wait till my CEL comes back on again so I can get all the codes recorded and sent to Jeff and see what he thinks.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

and you didn't open up the exhaust anymore at all since last dyno? have you thought about replacing o2 sensors just for good measure? i wouldn't mess w/it yet if they are tuning your car but just some ideas for future.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Thats the thing, my second O2 sensor could be going on me but it shouldnt even be registering that sensor anymore since I have a testpipe on the car. Not sure if UMs software took that into account or deletes it from the software. If not, then that could be my problem right there. Hopefully it is since thats an easy fix.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

http://s760.photobucket.com/albums/xx250/tchilds3404/?action=view&current=IMG_0570.mp4 *NOISE R GUD*

http://s760.photobucket.com/albums/xx250/tchilds3404/?action=view&current=IMG_0572.mp4 *NOISE R FUN*

cabin noise!


Notice how fast my speedo jumps around 5k+ rpm. Notice how slow it is around 4k rpm. Can't wait to get this thing tuned. Its almost faster from 80-90 than from 40-50, really annoying. The car has a USP test pipe on it this time around. This helped a lot w/the power band but now I have a CEL, not that I care about CEL its a vw right of passage imo.

I tried to get APR flash loaded at EP Werks today, however they said no software available for the cars that use my ECM and throttle body. I didn't know the 09+ have different TB's too! So that leaves APR w/the crappiest tune for the 2.5, hands down, and the least complete. They really just bailed on this motor w/everyone else huh? What a shame, the 2.5 does really well compared to a vr6 in mods. They finally build a decent tuner friendly NA motor and the 2.0T just had to be THAT MUCH BETTER. :banghead: Freaking 12 second passes on stage 3 setups on a street car... sigh


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

I'll play, c2 Sri with neuspeed short ram. Headers and exhaust. Crappy quality video but you get the sound part. 










:beer:


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

That is such a nice sound.


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

RedRumGTI i take it you have an SRI tune?


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

RedRumGTI said:


> I'll play, c2 Sri with neuspeed short ram. Headers and exhaust. Crappy quality video but you get the sound part.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crappy videos are what this is all about. I stuff my iphone 4 into the passenger seat headliner and used it as a camera mount. You DO NEED better tires (get conti extreme contacts, trust me) and a HPA puck though. That traction was non existent LOL.

Your girl sounds like she is about 90lbs, kick her out of car anyway. Everyone knows GF's is for slows!


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

tchilds said:


> Crappy videos are what this is all about. I stuff my iphone 4 into the passenger seat headliner and used it as a camera mount. You DO NEED better tires (get conti extreme contacts, trust me) and a HPA puck though. That traction was non existent LOL.


weren't those videos shot in the rain? it looks like the wind shield is wet and i doubt the tires just spin like that on dry surface because mine doesn't even do that with the turbo.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Anybody want to make an SRI video that doesn't involve iphones? :laugh:

Yah I guess it is raining huh. :banghead: Didn't even notice the pitter patter of lil rain drops attacking his roof.

We should label redrum's video w/a (W) in true top gear styles 


My video sounds good but the car is cornering like a DOOOOGGGG. Can't wait to get this thing chipped so I can heel toe this bish. At the moment I don't even bother because counting to three is so hard 

if UM don't sell me there flash load in december for launch control, i'll probably be buying a WOTbox!!!! Can't wait to shift w/out lifting my foot off the gas and have launch control. The way the 5 speed should have come from the factory. I mean ignition kill off the clutch peddle, GENIUS. I was really exciting to find a porsche type peddle setup in the MKV (if u've driven an MK4 u know why). Unfortunately my car doesn't let me use it...


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

2pt5_20v_pwr said:


> RedRumGTI i take it you have an SRI tune?


Yes but its still not right, waiting for a different tune


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

tchilds said:


> Crappy videos are what this is all about. I stuff my iphone 4 into the passenger seat headliner and used it as a camera mount. You DO NEED better tires (get conti extreme contacts, trust me) and a HPA puck though. That traction was non existent LOL.
> 
> Your girl sounds like she is about 90lbs, kick her out of car anyway. Everyone knows GF's is for slows!


Motor and trans mounts are already upgraded. I have better tires but I've got my snow tires on, and the roads were wet. I wish it spun like that on dry lol


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

hopefully cams give us some freaking torques and we will all be spinning em like that on dry soon :thumbup:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Both of your cars sound great. I look forward to the day that someone has a n/a with that kind of power to be spinning the wheels like that on dry pavement :thumbup:


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

When I had a vr6 it was the same story. cold air intakes, chips (more than the 2.5 has), and exhaust systems for ev er.

Then the 1.8t pretty much got maxed out, nobody had anything to do but wait on the 2.0T, and the 24v got a lot of attention and started putting the 12v vr6 to shame.

Hopefully we'll see similar results w/the 2.5 and it won't just turn into a MK4 2.0, hopelessly slow motor w/little support. I'm having fun with mine but it sure sounds a lot faster than it is at this point.


I just wanted to add, w/companies like UM, BW, and c2 supporting us, we should be fine in the future. c2 especially has always done a hell of a job giving the non 1.8t/2.0T guys some nice options.

*with all that said, be ready for $2,000 price on the first set of billet cams that hits the market* and be prepared to replace some exhaust valves if you want to see good gains from them too! Don't complain either :banghead:


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Not whoring out this video, but it's relevant to this thread and for future search users, it would make sense to drop it here..


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

very nice i like


----------

